# bike fitting in houston (wobble naught)



## SAIG (Dec 28, 2004)

has anyone done a bike fitting at http://www.biocyclist.com/ with the wobble naught system?
how was your experience?

tia


----------



## jschaff (Nov 17, 2005)

I have done the wobble naught fit. The guy is named Rick Applewhite I think. He did a very meticulous group of measurements. Then enters them on a computer program or website. You are supposed to have your bike with you so that he can enter the bike measurements also. Then the program spits out the exact placement of the seat, the stem length, crankarms, shoe cleat placement. These should optimize your riding position.

I did not have my bike so I have not completed the fit. But it costs almost $200.


----------



## SAIG (Dec 28, 2004)

*houston wobble naught*

did he account for issues like less flexibility (for me, due to age) or any injuries?

can you please update when you adapted your bike and if you are happy with the fit?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I hope that they are not responsible for the setup of the bikes they have on closeout. The seats are pointing so far down it would be almost impossible to ride.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

laser fits are the biggest scam!!! I work at a shop that does laser fits and i do them. just because the computer says you should ride there doesnt mean that YOU are comfortable there. I have to regularly alter the measurements that the computer gives me.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

b24fsb said:


> laser fits are the biggest scam!!! I work at a shop that does laser fits and i do them. just because the computer says you should ride there doesnt mean that YOU are comfortable there. I have to regularly alter the measurements that the computer gives me.



The software works on formulas and those only work for a percentage of the public. It's a large percentage, but not comforting nonetheless. It is just like the software on sales websites. I have some weird proportions and one spit out 53.5 top tube with a 130 or 140 stem. 

As for Houston there are some quality shops. KGS in San Antonio is trying to take high end to a new level, he does wobble naught. 

A guy named Dave Wenger in Austin is doing some pretty good work. He has a quickly growing list of satisfied customers. His peeps tend to rave about how much more comfortable they are. The good thing about Dave is he is coach, racer, good guy but has no vested interest other than giving you a great fit. I've been to shops where things get complicated because they don't have what you need to correct the fit. 

http://www.source-e.net/public-content/a-la-carte-services


----------



## SAIG (Dec 28, 2004)

*thanks for the hint in austin*

have you had a bike fit from dave? 

tia


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

SAIG said:


> have you had a bike fit from dave?
> 
> tia



I worked for years in shops, part of which was spent as a fit expert so I take care of my own stuff, but few people I trust say great things. If nothing else he's worth a call or an email.


----------

